# Cheap DIY Wall Mount for Euro Skull



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Engaged my first DIY Euro project this week only to realize once my skull looked good that I'd have to spend 40 bucks on a nice pivoting holder for the wall. So I decided to come up with this and couldn't find anything like it elsewhere so I thought I'd take time to post it up...Enjoy.

Parts: 
1. 2" barrel bolt (if the deer is better than 125", really large mass, or if you just want to play it safe, consider using a larger barrel bolt)
2. 1' piece of 5/16 allthread
3. spray paint in color of choice (I used dark walnut that I had in garage)

Cost: $3.99 from Lowes

*Directions:*

Bracket:
Take the barrel bolt and bend the part that mounts to the wall (wall plate) open in order to remove the bolt through the cutout bolt pattern. After bolt is removed stick one end of the allthread into the slot where the bolt was and use a pair of pliers to pinch the bracket back around the allthread using it for a size gauge. You want it to fit snug in the bolt slot. 

Arm:
NOTE: Be careful when bending the allthread, take your time, if you bend to fast it will sheer off and you'll have to get another piece. 

- Wall side: Take the all thread and with a vice (easiest method) or pair of pliers bend one end so that it is the length of the wall mount bracket, ideally it should not stick out of the bottom of the bracket once inserted but it should take up as much of the bracket as possible to help keep it stable. This bend will be roughly a 90 degree bend and using a 2" barrel bolt bracket the bend should be roughly 1 1/2" or so from the end. As you can see in the picture I only used the wallplate i discarded the bolt receiver side. 

- Skull side: Bend at a 60+ degree angle about 3" from the end (my bend ended up being just under 90 degrees. Make sure when you bend this side it is perfectly in line with the wall side bend otherwise it will be crooked when you install it. 

- My skull arm measured: 1 1/2" wallside with a little more than 90 degree bend, 6" straight arm, 3" skull side with slightly less than 90 degree bend...if that helps. 

-While bending the skullside check it with your skull until you get an angle that you're happy with, you may have to play with it a bit to get it perfect. 

Once you are happy with the size and angle then you can spray paint it, let it dry, and mount that sucker!

Good Luck, Sorry my images were turned sideways, couldn't figure out how to turn them.


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks good! I rotated your pictures for you.


----------



## KGWH1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool idea, I do alot of Euros and this will help


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

cool idea


----------



## jallen30 (Nov 9, 2016)

I think I might just try this


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

jallen30 said:


> I think I might just try this


If ya need any help just pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats nice looking, here' a version I've posted on here before. It doesn't stick out from the wall as far so you don't really see the mount. Not as much flexibility when it comes to turning side to side but you can. 


(1) 2.5" x 5/8" corner brace
(2) 1/4-20 hex jam nut
(1) 1/4" x 1.5" carriage bolt

Bend the corner brace about 10 - 30 degrees to get the angle that you want, bends easy by hand. I used locktight on the two nuts to keep the bolt in place. I'll probably end up painting them. Costs about $1.50 each, if you were making them in bulk would be much cheaper.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

22jdub said:


> Thats nice looking, here' a version I've posted on here before. It doesn't stick out from the wall as far so you don't really see the mount. Not as much flexibility when it comes to turning side to side but you can.
> 
> 
> (1) 2.5" x 5/8" corner brace
> ...


Yeah I like this a lot, it inspired me to develop the one I did but I really wanted the ability to turn it side to side. I also like it being further from the wall bc it helps them stand out when beside a shoulder mount. Thanks for your original inspiration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiscohunter10 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing those ideas guys!


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

SwitchbckXT said:


> Yeah I like this a lot, it inspired me to develop the one I did but I really wanted the ability to turn it side to side. I also like it being further from the wall bc it helps them stand out when beside a shoulder mount. Thanks for your original inspiration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to help and nice work!


----------



## Bubbatx (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks good, thanks


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)

i like both styles in this post.

i have a euro coming soon. beatles are hard at work.


----------



## Btp1003 (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Mattp8893 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Both ideas make the end product look nice. Have you guys ever give thought to using the lower jaw too? Here's one I did last year using the lower jaw.


----------



## Pyburn59 (Jun 28, 2016)

This looks awesome


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

ill have to try this!


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I think the bottom jaw is a must and include it on all my Euros. It makes the mount look more substantial. Put a light bead of silicone on the molars and close the jaw.


----------



## Shanesweet16 (Jun 20, 2014)

22jdub said:


> Thats nice looking, here' a version I've posted on here before. It doesn't stick out from the wall as far so you don't really see the mount. Not as much flexibility when it comes to turning side to side but you can.
> 
> 
> (1) 2.5" x 5/8" corner brace
> ...










Made mine tonight. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## ddraisey (Dec 1, 2016)

That's cool, I think I will try to copy this for my buck from this archery season.


----------

